# Filemagnet et autres



## guiom2510 (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour
Jutilise filemagnet pour lire mes pdf mais je lui trouve un enorme defaut : je narrive pas a ajouter un pdd dans un dossier preexistant sur liphone, embetant qd les fichiers se multiplient et que lon perd du temps a le retrouver. Alors existe t il une appli equivalente permettant de classer ces fichiers ? Merci!!


----------



## twinworld (11 Avril 2009)

il en existe des tas. On avait fait des tests sur le forum. Faire une recherche avec "file magnet" dans la requête, vous allez tomber sur lesdits sujets.


----------



## sylvaint (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer ce log mais je n'arrive pas a le synchroniser, il me renvois toujours au même message, de plus c'est la première Application payante que je telecharge et je n'ai toujours pas été prélevé sur ma carte, je soupçonne que le log n'est peut être pas bien installé.

La partie gratuite sur le bureau est bien installé, j'y ai mis des PDF mais impossible de le poser sur Iphone.

QQ peut il m'aider?

Merci Sylvain


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2010)

faudrait nous décrire plus précisément comment vous procédez pour qu'on puisse éventuellement vous indiquer où vous faîtes une erreur. Vous avez aussi ouvert FileMagnet sur votre iphone ?

pour le débit, vous serez débitez, vous en faîtes pas. Si ce n'est pas encore le cas, vous allez recevoir par mail la confirmation de votre achat.


----------



## sylvaint (23 Janvier 2010)

ben je sais pas , je connecte l'iphone pour qu'il se synchronise, j'ouvre l'aplication sur le l'Imac et sur l'iphone ; sur ce dernier j'ai filemagnet setup , il me demande de cliquer pour l'aide de connection, en plus c'est tout en anglais alors....

Dois y avoir un problème de config


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2010)

sylvaint a dit:


> en plus c'est tout en anglais alors....


oui, bon ben ça c'est marqué sur l'iTunes Store. Langues : Anglais.


----------



## sylvaint (23 Janvier 2010)

Ben c'est pas grave mais je vois pas pourquoi ça n e marche pas alors qu'il est installé sur les deux appareils .


----------



## sylvaint (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour 

y a t'il une démarche pour connecter Filemagnet, est ce que qq peut m'expliquer comment il se sert de ce log afin que je puisse voir si je fais ou ne fais pas QQ chose qui peut compromettre le bon fonctionnement.

Merci


----------



## Php21 (18 Février 2010)

Ne pas oublier de synchroniser le phone & l'ordi par Wi-fi quitte à créer son propre réseau interne.
Filemagnet fonctionne parfaitement.

php

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------

Ne pas oublier de synchroniser le phone & l'ordi par Wi-fi quitte à créer son propre réseau interne.
Filemagnet fonctionne parfaitement.

php


----------



## sylvaint (19 Février 2010)

merci mais comment, j'ai tout essayé en vain

Sylvain


----------



## Vijay (26 Février 2010)

Airport > Créer un Réseau > tu valide jusq'à la création du réseau > tu connecte ton iPhone au réseau et hop 

Personnellementje fais comme ça !


----------

